# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Planeamiento laboral

## wgalloso

PLANEAMIENTO LABORALWALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ABOGADO  wg.inform@ccion.com.peGeneralmente, cuando iniciamos una actividad económica o  ya iniciada esta, debemos siempre en  efectuar un Planeamiento Laboral; básicamente orientado a  poder establecer, cuales con los conceptos remunerativos y no remunerativos que soporte el  salario de un trabajador, que nos permitan lograr la eliminación de los costos laborales. Debemos entender como costos laborales todos aquellos gastos  que se encuentra obligado en cumplir el empleador en acatamiento de dispositivos normativos  de carácter laboral, así como los  que se dan en cumplimiento de las condiciones para el desarrollo de la actividad laboral, tales como la vivienda, alimentación hospedaje, entre otros. También serán considerados como costos laborales los complementos remunerativos otorgados a título de liberalidad por la empresa o por acuerdo con los trabajadores. En tal sentido el salario que percibe el trabajador  por la prestación de sus servicios no constituye el único costo laboral que debe asumir la empresa, también deberá tenerse en consideración otros conceptos como beneficios y contribuciones de índole laboral de naturaleza remunerable. Para el régimen laboral de la actividad privada podemos señalar los siguientes costos laborales para el empleador: a)Remuneración básica; b)Remuneraciones variables o imprecisas (comisiones, destajos y horas extras); c)Remuneración vacacional; d)Gratificaciones legales; e)Compensación por Tiempo de Servicios (CTS); f)Asignación Familiar; g)Régimen Contributivo a la Seguridad Social en Salud (EsSalud); h) Seguro de Vida; i) Participación en las Utilidades; y j)Costos de desvinculación (indemnización por despido Arbitrario). Las empresas con la finalidad de ahorrar costos laborales deben utilizar estructuras salariales orientadas a reducir  la obligación de cumplir con aportaciones sociales; para ello, es preciso que establezcamos una política salarial, en el que prime el  otorgamiento de conceptos no remunerativos sobre los remunerativos, con la finalidad de comprimir al  máximo la obligación económica que debe asumir la empresa. La legislación laboral vigente contempla la posibilidad de asignarle al trabajador conceptos que no tienen naturaleza remunerativa y, por lo tanto, no constituyen base para el cálculo de los beneficios sociales ni aportes al sistema de seguridad social. Estos beneficios se encuentran establecidos en los artículo 19 y 20 de la Ley de Compensación por Tiempo de Servicios. Entre los conceptos no remunerativos que pueden otorgarse a los trabajadores podemos distinguir: Gratificaciones Extraordinarias; Bonificación por cierre de pliego; Participación en las utilidades de la empresa a los trabajadores; La canasta de navidad o similares; El valor del transporte; Asignación o bonificación por educación; Asignaciones o bonificaciones personales; Bienes de la empresa; y Prestaciones alimentarias.  Basado en estos elementos, invito a los lectores a llevar adelante un planeamiento  laboral, en beneficio de sus empresas.Temas similares: Artículo: Continúa polémica por régimen laboral para la agroexportación El desafío laboral en el agro Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral Minería, agroexportación y comercio presentan niveles de informalidad laboral de hasta 70% ¿podremos hablar de un derecho laboral agrario?

----------

